# Plastic Milk Jugs



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Where do y'all get them from. :biggrin and does anybody know of where to get those green funnels that you can use to pour milk into them with??


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Check around your area for milk bottling plants, they usually will sell jugs to you. Or you may be able to locate a manufacturing plant for them. You can buy the green funnels at TSC in the bird seed section.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

AH thanks a bunch for the funnel info!!! Janie


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep, made that discovery after I purchased one from the "supplier" on the forum!! :/


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Good deal about the green funnels I'll have to order one today. We don't have any milk bottling plants very close that I know of. Do some of y'all have them shipped in?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Vicki used too I think. (shipped in)


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

I want another green funnel! Anyone care to pick a couple up for me? I can pay shipping...

Thanks,
Sara


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

I get mine from a water bottling plant.
Yep, the green funnels are at TSC or some other place that has a wild bird section. :biggrin
Kaye


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Sara, what do these funnels look like and I will go to TSC tomorrow and see.

Thanks
Autumn


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes, Chris.. find *US* a plastic bottle source within a couple hours drive LOL... if you can find 'em.. I'll drive and get 'em for *US*, if you have to work! Don't really need them right now (the kids are still drinking me dry, but as soon as some of them are picked up and I wean a few. I'll go back to selling milk) 
susie, whose pouting about the fact they are calling for heavy snow again tonight.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

google Dahl Tech they ship fed ex to your door, even without shipping their jugs are cheaper than US plastics who I used to buy from, and got my 1 pint jugs for colostrum sales from them last year. Maybe there is a different price for local pickup than their gallon milk jugs online.

Vicki


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm a looking Susie. I'll get back with you if I can find some. I know they are calling for 5 to 10" for us again tonight. :biggrin


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Vicki I'll check into that too. :biggrin


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Chris,

The closest bottling plant in Southern MO is Hiland in Springfield. I know that they use the plastic bottles. But, I am thinking that they come in prelabeled. Another place you might call is Martin Dairy up in Hallstown. They bottle all thier milk in Gallons and Half Gallons. They are really neat people...family owned dairy up there. Also, if you go up there make sure you can see their milking parlor. They just put in a 60 cow rotary parlor about a year ago. Just something to see.

ken in MO


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Ken. I've got my wife calling Hiland in Springfield and will check into the Martin Dairy also.


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

Our local paper supply company carries gallon plastic milk jugs and lids. It is the all-supply type of place, paper towels, stuff for food service/take out etc but in bulk for schools/businesses etc.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Here's a photo of the Milk Jug funnel:










This is being marketed as a funnel to recycle used motor oil and store into milk jugs.

Sara


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

I got mine here http://www.backyardwildlife.com
They were only $2.99 a piece but then I had to pay $9.00 for shipping so I bought four. If any body needs one I'll have about $5.35 a piece in them. It was going to be $8.00 to ship one so if figured I might as well get a few more.

Bilrite, I'll have to check here at work we have a fellow that comes around and sells us paper towells and such.

_*edited by BlissBerry - link_


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

coso said:


> I got mine here http://www.backyardwildlife.com
> They were only $2.99 a piece but then I had to pay $9.00 for shipping so I bought four. If any body needs one I'll have about $5.35 a piece in them. It was going to be $8.00 to ship one so if figured I might as well get a few more.
> 
> Bilrite, I'll have to check here at work we have a fellow that comes around and sells us paper towells and such.


 ME! ME! I need one... (saw your wife & son at the post office.. town if HOPPING.. everyone is trying to get things done before the snow. Long lines at the grocery store...)
susie


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

OK Susie. Get it to you as soon as I get them in.


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

before i started getting ours from bordens we ordered them from dahl tech. very nice people.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

check with a local water store... we get the 1gal ones with lids through ours... now my dh works there... but check.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Any idea on were one might find them in N.Texas? I just love Dahl-Tech, but gee wiz! the shipping is now more than the jugs are! :sigh


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

email Janie she has the address and is in Cleburne I think.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Just a thought on milk jugs. We use recyled jugs from friends and family who buy them that contain distilled water etc. I do not re-use jugs that have had milk, juice or tea in them because of odors and bacteria.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

I used to do jars, but then I ended up using the dishwasher more often getting those (many) suckers clean.. I tried getting friends & family to bring back 'clean' jugs, as I was tired of washing everything, but some of those came back (don't know _where_ they were storing them) with small bugs in them.. so I went the "new container" way... 
I thought there was a place near Sulfur Springs, but for some odd reason, I can't seem to find _any_ milk jug manufacturers on google.. :/


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

Anderson plastics in Washington is where alot of people I know get them


Andersen Plastics


305 E Main St
Battle Ground, WA 98604
(360) 687-7171


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Stacy, there's a manufacturer in Sherman. Consolidated Containers 4201 Hwy 75 S, phone: 903/870-7080 - ask for Todd. They make jugs in all sizes.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Bless you Janie!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions I'm still trying to find the cheapest route to get them. The quote I got from Dahl Tech they will cost me about .75 cents a piece. A guy is supposed to call me back from Springfield, MO and see if they can sell me some.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

We use glass at home too. This would be to sell milk in so you wouldn't have to fool with people returning glass jars. :/


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> We have heard that storing milk in plastic jugs is not sanitary as the plastic contains oils that adhere to the milk.


As long as they are food grade and you don't use them but once...not one problem.
Kaye


----------



## Pairaka (Jan 12, 2008)

I use the glass half-gallon mason jars, too, but mostly I use the half-gallon, uh...What is it? PET plastic juice jugs. Because it's PET (the clear, rigid plastic), after a good, hot wash, there's no oder and they hold up to repeated uses. I don't like to reuse them, but since we just use them for ourselves, and we chuck them whenever they start showing any signs of "not-niceness" (cloudiness, warped necks, etc). I prefer the glass half-gallon mason jars, but they're seasonal and for the last two years, I've been buying up every case that I've could find, but so far, that's only been about 5 cases.  The juice jugs are easier to come by when we need extras. 

I wish I could afford to buy new jugs but right now it just isn't cost effective since the state of Tennessee requires that you build a literal DAIRY plant in order to sell milk (and heaven forbid that you should try to sell it RAW and try to POISON people :mad) and we can't sell it. (end rant) I do give some away/trade with some friends and they've given me jugs before (saved store bought milk jugs) but good grief, do people not know that you can't leave a lid on a container with water in it or you'll get mold in there??? Yuck. 

'Sides, for our own use, I don't particularly care for the plastic that milk jugs are made out of. It's too flimsy.  

-- Wendy


----------



## Pairaka (Jan 12, 2008)

I ordered some of these a couple of years ago. The price of the bottles has not gone up in the interim, but I'm not sure what shipping is. They're nice bottles (though I wish they had square ones), if anyone is looking for another source.

$13.50 for a case of 8.

Sunburst also designs labels.

http://www.sunburstbottle.com/s.nl/it.A/id.1992/.f


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

There is a place in Dallas that sells them... I'll ask dh... we have an order in for 2 *sleeves* this weekend... they can't fit many in the truck... 

********
I prefer the glass half-gallon mason jars, but they're seasonal and for the last two years, I've been buying up every case that I've could find, but so far, that's only been about 5 cases.
*********

Go in to your local Ace hardware they will order them for you! No extra charges... they ship to the store and you pick up... dh just ordered me 4 cases this week... I do not use them for milk (too heavy/hard to handle), but I store my bulk herbs in them....


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

We use the half gallons too and make our customers buy them! When they start with us they pay me 3 dollars a jar for the amount of milk they want each week and that helps cover the cost of washing for them. They bring them back clean each time they pick up more and I run them thru the dishwasher with a splash of bleach or a dash of hi chlor dairy soap. I hate the idea of contributing to more everlasting plastic trash and my elderly ladies love having to only lift a half gallon and they get to skim the cream for coffee if they want. 

Lee


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

My customers don't like the gallon plastic jugs they are too heavy, especially frozen. They also don't like glass, to slippery and they don't have a handle. That is why we started using the 1/2 gallon plastic jugs from Dahl Tech originally, now we just get them from Oak Farms a milk distributor near us that makes them for themselves and sells to the public also. Vicki


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Here's a place in Dallas that we purchased from for years, but found much cheaper sources. Specialty Foods
214/358-2441 - jugs in all sizes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

I found out I can get them from Highland in Springfield, MO for .30 a piece as long as I buy a case which is 48. I may get some 1/2 gallons too. They probably would be easier for people to handle.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

The 1/2 gallons are not only easier to handle, but they chill and freeze quicker and pack into ice chests much better.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I would only go with 1/2 gal


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Here's another source for milk jugs in Fort Worth. They sell gallon jugs only and the lids are free. $13.00 for a case of 48.
Bassham's Foods 817/921-1600
5409 Hemphill St.
Fort Worth, Texas 76115


----------

